
Dirty Code Monday - ingve
http://johannesbrodwall.com/2018/07/01/dirty-code-monday/
======
your-nanny
I find the duplication of the complicated stream code to be an instance of
avoiding premature abstraction; code requirements could change, they might
need to be treated differently, and this makes it easier to customize later*

* I grant that in this case (har har) it's fairly trivial.

------
spraak
I was hoping that this would be the opposite: [clean up] dirty code [on]
Monday. I'm concerned enough already about whole dirty code months back when
we were "moving fast" to get the iterations of MVPs done.

~~~
Cthulhu_
I like to do that on fridays. Weekdays are for figuring out what to build and
building it, fridays are for just finishing up, making a fresh pass over the
shit you've coughed up over the past week, or cleaning up that one thing
that's been nagging you all week.

